# For those newbies that are nervous about PT



## army_paralegal (10 Apr 2005)

Don't be. (Although I myself am a bit nervous, though) :-(

Just put your faith in God, pray, and practice.

Do research on how to do those exercises.

I do my push-ups according to here; http://admissions.usma.edu/images/wpe/PAEFIG89.JPG


----------



## Delta (15 Feb 2006)

The following statement is just my opinion.

19 push-ups, 19 sit-ups and the 2.4km run are pathetic physical requirements for CF compared to other foreign militaries. For God's sake, I had to do 45 push-ups, 50 sit-ups, 10 chin-ups and cardio back in my Grade 10 PE course. I am 5ft 5, 115lb and I am asian, if I passed the physical part, you definitely can. But if you are like one of the newbies who are "19 yrs old, 5'10", 163 lbs , I can do 4 push-ups, 0 sit-ups and I have no clue about how I'd rank on a "squeeze test"", please have some shame, being that bad in physical fitness is really going to **** your section up during BMQ (personal experience). If you find that offensive, good, convert the rage into energy and start pump some iron.


----------



## midgetcop (15 Feb 2006)

Wow. That was inspiring. 

 :


----------



## Scarlet (15 Feb 2006)

Stop posting midget, and get to those 45 pushups and 50 sit ups!


----------



## midgetcop (15 Feb 2006)

:crybaby:


----------



## Kat Stevens (15 Feb 2006)

Wow, Delta, you must be, like, a ninja or something.... :warstory:


----------



## Inch (15 Feb 2006)

Ok, rebuttals to a post that is almost a year old and was started by a member that has been banned for some time leads to a lock. I see no need to leave this one open. If you feel differently, PM me.


----------

